

Secret Google lab 'rewards failure' [video] - WestCoastJustin
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-25883016

======
gpcz
I think they should say that Google's lab rewards doing research, not
rewarding failure. Managerial incentive systems' biases toward positive
results holds the entire R&D community back.

------
rch
The timeframe aspect of research projects is really important. I think I heard
Exxon's Corporate Strategic Research labs have a 10 to 20 plus year horizon.

I've often wondered how one could provide the benefits of long-term, highly
speculative projects to younger, smaller companies that think and operate
entirely in present-tense terms. Something along the lines of strategic
research as a service.

Though I suppose companies that have a mutually beneficial dynamic with the
open source projects they depend on, contributing time or resources, are
realizing a good chunk of the potential value already.

------
morgante
Wow, quite the Google PR piece. Certainly something aspirational.

Though it's unfortunate to see the outdated myth of Google being an apolitical
meritocracy still being spread. These days Googlers certainly have their share
of politics.

~~~
psbp
I've been reading Google gossip since the early 2000s and it's always been my
impression that it can be just as political and inane as any big corporation.

------
radoslawc
"Be the best possible version of yourself..." sounds like cult leader speech.

~~~
Mindless2112
Cults are often quite good at getting the most out of people.

------
michaelochurch
If the rest of Google were run like X, it would be an exceptionally good
company-- very likely one of the best.

~~~
yuhong
What is fun is that I remember this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3134609](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3134609)

------
beefman
Plays like something out of a Christopher Guest film!

People don't have clean water because of corruption... wow, this guy has no
clue what he's talking about.

